# Daiwa Shogun - Produktionsende ?



## Cheswick (30. April 2004)

Ich habe im Parallel-Thema "Meerforellenruten & rollen" gelesen das die Daiwa Shogun Z 3,05m 15-45 g nicht mehr lange im Handel erhältlich sein soll (aus-verkauft...). Da ich diese Rute wg. Ihrer Optik einfach nur liebe, sie allerdings erst im Frühjahr 2005 kaufen wollte, nun meine kleine Anfrage: Stimmt das und sollte/muss ich bereits jetzt zuschlagen, oder hat jemand Info´s über eine Nachfolgemodell mit hoffentlich fast identischer Optik ?

Danke, Jürgen

P.S. ich weiß das Optik nicht alles ist, aber diese Rute muss irgendwann einfach mal in meine Kollektion. 

PPS. Hat jemand Erfahrungswerte mit Greys of Alnwick Missionary, 4-teilig, als
Reiserute ??


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (30. April 2004)

*AW: Daiwa Shogun - Produktionsende ?*

Ich will nacher noch zu meinem Händler dann frage ich mal ob er was darüber weis. Er kann nemlich sehr gut mit Daiwa und den dazugehörigen Leuten.


----------



## sinnamon (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Shogun - Produktionsende ?*

Hallo Cheswick, 
ich kann nur bestätigen, dass die Daiwa Shogun mit dem violett- bzw. lilafarbenem Blank mit die schönste Spinnrute auf dem Markt war. Auch ich suche daher dringend eine in der Länge 2,70, 2,80 oder länger-aber eben nicht die neue, abgespeckte in schwarz. Heute war ich in einem relativ grossen Laden und habe dort die zwei letzten lila farbenen Shogun Ruten ergattert. Beide sind 2.13m lang, mit einem Wurfgewicht von 5-20 Gramm. Sie ist perfekt für das Spinnfischen in unzugänglichem Gelände oder vom Boot geeignet. Die Verarbeitung ist der Wahnsinn und trotz des superdünnen und extrem leichten Blanks ist die Rute ziemlich steif und kraftvoll, so dass man nicht nur jeden Biss perfekt spürt, sondern auch grosse Hechte damit landen kann! 

Also erstens: Willst Du eine von den zweien haben?
Und zweitens kannst Du mir vielleicht eine in etwas länger besorgen oder sagen wos die gibt.


----------



## Anglerfreunde (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Shogun - Produktionsende ?*

Das mit der Shogun kann ich auch bestätigen. Ich selber hätte auch eine und war stolz wie Lumpi. Aber leider versagte der Blank nach einem halben Jahr. Die Zapfenverbindung war verschliessen und das bedeutete, dass die Rute sich nach jedem Wurf verdrehte. Nach "Expertenaussagen" lag es am sehr dünnen Material. Und Daiwa hatte sehr viele Reklamationen. Ich trauer heute noch dieser Rute hinter her, auch wenn ich vom Gefühl und dem Gewicht eine eben würdige in der Scierra gefunden habe.

Gruß Kay


----------



## Truttafriend (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Daiwa Shogun - Produktionsende ?*

der Thread hat schon Spinnenweben und der Cheswick war seit dem nicht mehr im Board   :q 

Ist aber ein sehr nettes Angebot von dir. Wenn du die Rute gerne verkaufen möchtest, kann ich dir das Kleinanzeigenforum 
empfehlen.

Ansonsten noch viel Spaß im Anglerboard #h


----------

